# Netzwerk übers INTERNET ..-- wie??



## foxx21 (22. Oktober 2001)

Also ich will ein netzwerk übers Internet aufbauen wie funktioniert das , . es soll ganz gleich sein wie ein normales netzt , d.h wenn ich mit etwas auf dem pc A . auf die netzplatte speichere soll das dann auch auf dem pc B abrufbar sein. 

welche hard & software brauch ich dazu und wie funzt das genau ??


----------



## Moartel (24. Oktober 2001)

Am einfachsten machst du es mit einem Rechner der als Server dient (am besten unter Win2k oder Linux), auf dem die ganzen Dateien liegen und der mit dem Internet verbunden ist. 
Als Hardware brauchst du in jedem PC im Netzwerk eine Netzwerkkarte sowie ein Hub/Switch ausreichender Größe (Portzahl) dass die PCs miteinander verbindet.

Für die gemeinsame Dateinutzung richtest du am Server ein Verzeichnis ein, und einen Benutzer (Gastaccount wegen Sicherheit) der darauf vollen Zugriff hat. So können alle mit dem Benutzer vom ihren PCs aus darauf zugreifen.

Das Internet kannst du über einen Proxy-Server laufen lassen. Programme die das beherrschen würde schon oft im Forum genannt. Schau dich einfach ein wenig um.


----------

